# Food and Sex



## itiswhatitis (Jan 6, 2009)

How many of you like to use food during sex? I tried it recently and I found that watching a naked BBW eat is very sexy to me. Do any of you like to use food during sex? Or eat naked for you partner.


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 6, 2009)

I love to eat and have sex at the same time. Definatly love the thought of leaning over a counter and eating a large chocolate cake while being taken from behind.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 6, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> I love to eat and have sex at the same time. Definatly love the thought of leaning over a counter and eating a large chocolate cake while being taken from behind.



Oh my god!  That is perhaps the sexiest thing I have EVER heard! By the way, I happen to be an incredible chef


----------



## Hole (Jan 7, 2009)

I once had chocolate syrup and whipped cream licked off me.


----------



## ladle (Jan 7, 2009)

Right now....I'd settle for Food OR sex


----------



## MakeMeAFeedee (Jan 7, 2009)

why settle when you can have both? lol


----------



## iluvitbig (Jan 7, 2009)

itiswhatitis said:


> How many of you like to use food during sex? I tried it recently and I found that watching a naked BBW eat is very sexy to me. Do any of you like to use food during sex? Or eat naked for you partner.



My gf uses honey, choco syrup, whip cream on mine. I use banana, strawberry, ice cubes on her.

CAUTION: Don't ever try using Ice Cream on her kittens. There is a big chance of getting YEAST infection.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jan 7, 2009)

a great game is blind fold you partner and then put wip cream, or honey or whatever you want and they have to try and find it, but can only use their mouth. :eat2:


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 8, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> I love to eat and have sex at the same time. Definatly love the thought of leaning over a counter and eating a large chocolate cake while being taken from behind.



I love the way you think Jenna!


----------



## Ivy (Jan 8, 2009)

itiswhatitis said:


> Do any of you like to use food during sex? Or eat naked for you partner.



yes, please!:happy:


----------



## lovebbws13 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've seen a video clip of a bbw eating donuts during sex. That wasn't so erotic, but I think other foods would be. I'd love to have sex while the bbw that I was with was on her back eating chocolate cake and smudging the frosting all over her naked body...


----------



## Oirish (Jan 8, 2009)

Chocolate covered strawberries are a classic! Add a little Champagne...voila! 
The easiest way to introduce food into the bedroom if you've been having trouble thinking up how to initiate the subject. Remember it on Valentines and I promise a good response...though for some of these gorgeous ladies here one may want to stock up on some other goodies to keep the night rolling


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Ivy said:


> yes, please!:happy:



Ditto...nothing better


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm underprivileged as I've never had the opportunity to try such a thing. Although it's been suggested.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm underprivileged as I've never had the opportunity to try such a thing. Although it's been suggested.



If you ever get the chance...take it. I'm not talking about a stuffing session...I'm talking about being fed bite fulls of chocolate while getting it on...it is FANTASTIC! It's never much but I love the feeling of being fed....dunno way, maybe I'm weird, lol.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> If you ever get the chance...take it. I'm not talking about a stuffing session...I'm talking about being fed bite fulls of chocolate while getting it on...it is FANTASTIC! It's never much but I love the feeling of being fed....dunno way, maybe I'm weird, lol.



Yeah but how can you concentrate on the task at hand, um ,er, getting off, when you are eating?

Can you multi task Donni?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a good question.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yeah but how can you concentrate on the task at hand, um ,er, getting off, when you are eating?
> 
> Can you multi task Donni?



yes and I have multi orgasms


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> yes and I have multi orgasms



Where do I sign up?

So just chocolate, or other foods as well?

My thing would be bread and cheese.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Where do I sign up?
> 
> So just chocolate, or other foods as well?
> 
> My thing would be bread and cheese.



I'm a chocolate girl...although a cheesecake would be nice, lol. There is something about sugar and sex that feels so naughty and very nice.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 8, 2009)

I think ive mentioned this before.....but you have got to try this! Ok so most of us SSBBW's and BBW's have pretty good appetites.....eat a very large meal....really fill yourself up well.....sandwhiches & ho's ho's works great for us! Then make love. There is something to the being really full and the penetration thing....Alex and i have experienced this a few times....it makes it difficult for him to get it and then once in, he can barely stay in, seems like something is trying to force him out. I dont know what the cause is but it also enhances orgasm and is a very memorable event! :kiss2:


----------



## Rich P (Jan 15, 2009)

...you're definitely my kind of girl ;-) eat up! :eat1: and let me provide the entertainment...



jennabelle said:


> I love to eat and have sex at the same time. Definatly love the thought of leaning over a counter and eating a large chocolate cake while being taken from behind.


----------



## jason_c (Jan 18, 2009)

never tried or had the chance, curses. thought about the topic for half my life now. i guess cause it interests me, the devil has made it elusive.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Where do I sign up?
> 
> So just chocolate, or other foods as well?
> 
> My thing would be bread and cheese.



Sounds great! How do you feel about Catholic men?

Peronally, I prefer lovemaking on an empty stomach. My deeper, more satisfying reward would come by falling asleep next to a woman after intimacy followed by a large meal. I'd do the dishes after she and I woke up.


----------



## goodthings (Jan 18, 2009)

itiswhatitis said:


> How many of you like to use food during sex? I tried it recently and I found that watching a naked BBW eat is very sexy to me. Do any of you like to use food during sex? Or eat naked for you partner.



I dont like food and sex together at the same time. I like to savour both


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I started an erotic food play thread some time ago..let me see if I can find it!

FOUND IT!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37854


----------



## Eden (Jan 22, 2009)

Pauline said:


> I think ive mentioned this before.....but you have got to try this! Ok so most of us SSBBW's and BBW's have pretty good appetites.....eat a very large meal....really fill yourself up well.....sandwhiches & ho's ho's works great for us! Then make love. There is something to the being really full and the penetration thing....Alex and i have experienced this a few times....it makes it difficult for him to get it and then once in, he can barely stay in, seems like something is trying to force him out. I dont know what the cause is but it also enhances orgasm and is a very memorable event! :kiss2:




I personally don't like eating alot before sex... I don't like feeling full while trying to get in the mood, it just doesnt mix well for me. I like involving certain foods during sex, like fruits, veggies and icecubes but nothing sweet, sticky or super messy. I love eating messy food though... just not during sex!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

One time I stopped on the way to the hotel room with a guy to get some whipped cream. We just had sex and enjoyed the whipped cream at room temperature later.

I don't recommend room temperature whipped cream either.


----------



## loves2feed (Jan 23, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> I love to eat and have sex at the same time. Definatly love the thought of leaning over a counter and eating a large chocolate cake while being taken from behind.



I've always fantasized about finding a girl who likes that! Sooo hot!!!


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Jan 24, 2009)

The notion of eating whilst someone is eating me really melts my butter!:wubu:

Even being taken from behind by an FA and simultaneously being fed some decadent desserts :eat1: by a 2nd FA while in The Laduree in Paris is a constant fantasy of mine for a while now. Very naughty:blush: I know but its been years since I've had any zipadee in my doodah.:doh:

Man that would be exquisite!


----------



## Tooz (Jan 24, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> I love to eat and have sex at the same time. Definatly love the thought of leaning over a counter and eating a large chocolate cake while being taken from behind.



Oh my God this.


I need to do this.


----------



## Neen (Jan 25, 2009)

dude..that is HOT...yes, i must try this as well...!


----------



## mrjjohnson71 (Feb 25, 2009)

I once had fun with 2 bbw and a gallon of rainbow sherbert. Good times, good times indeed.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Feb 27, 2009)

IDK the thought of food n sex at the same time sounds kinda gross to me.... Then again the thought of eating naked or seing someone eat naked is kinda gross to me...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

luv_lovehandles said:


> IDK the thought of food n sex at the same time sounds kinda gross to me.... Then again the thought of eating naked or seing someone eat naked is kinda gross to me...



REALLY!?!?!?!?!?! How odd. I mean, really?????? I think food play is a bit ewww, but just normal every day eating but nekkid is gross to you? REALLY?!?!?!!!!!!

REALLY?????????????????????????????


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Oh my God this.
> 
> 
> I need to do this.



It's great, I highly recommend it


----------



## bdog (Feb 27, 2009)

Let's not forget about going down on a girl while she's eating dessert.


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 27, 2009)

savory food is my preference... and i once ate a ham and mustard sandwhich while i was being taken from behind lol :smitten::smitten:

it was pretty hot :blush:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Can I just say I had the best experience today (hurrah for welcome home sex, lol) with mini eclairs...they have a name, but I cant think of it....little pastry balls with cream inside topped with chocolate fudge....mmmmmmmm. I ate all but one of them Guess the person doing the feeding wants a taste once in a while, lol.


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 27, 2009)

i like being fed cake or icecream in between slowly removing my clothes and kissing, until i cant take it anymore, and.....


----------



## Ivy (Feb 27, 2009)

bdog said:


> Let's not forget about going down on a girl while she's eating dessert.



...or sitting on a fella's face eating dessert while he eats you. i highly recommend this!


----------



## Oirish (Feb 28, 2009)

That is hot!:smitten: I want that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG SNAP! Ivy you have just given me an idea for tonight thanks!
My guy has fed me donuts during and its pretty nice I must admit!


----------



## luvfanny (Feb 28, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> I love to eat and have sex at the same time. Definatly love the thought of leaning over a counter and eating a large chocolate cake while being taken from behind.



One of the all time sexiest quotes!!!:wubu:


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Mar 1, 2009)

Ivy said:


> ...or sitting on a fella's face eating dessert while he eats you. i highly recommend this!



i think i just threw up in my mouth a little... gross


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 1, 2009)

wait..what..really?? 

i think there could be an entire forum dedicated to this alone




Ivy said:


> ...or sitting on a fella's face eating dessert while he eats you. i highly recommend this!





luv_lovehandles said:


> i think i just threw up in my mouth a little... gross


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 1, 2009)

luv_lovehandles said:


> i think i just threw up in my mouth a little... gross



I found her post pleasant and friendly.


----------



## Oirish (Mar 1, 2009)

luv_lovehandles said:


> i think i just threw up in my mouth a little... gross



That's pretty harsh for this forum. You don't have to agree with her or anyone else here at all but posting a reaction like that is pretty crass and very immature.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Oirish said:


> That's pretty harsh for this forum. You don't have to agree with her or anyone else here at all but posting a reaction like that is pretty crass and very immature.



And begs the question "What in the hell is he doing on the Weight Board of Dimensions, if things like that make him ill?"


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 1, 2009)

luv_lovehandles said:


> IDK the thought of food n sex at the same time sounds kinda gross to me.... Then again the thought of eating naked or seing someone eat naked is kinda gross to me...





luv_lovehandles said:


> i think i just threw up in my mouth a little... gross



Based on these two posts, I think that it's probably best if you just leave this thread and don't look at it or any like it any more.

That way, you won't get so grossed out by it, and we don't have to hear your bullshit.

It's win-win!


----------



## Emma (Mar 1, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Based on these two posts, I think that it's probably best if you just leave this thread and don't look at it or any like it any more.
> 
> That way, you won't get so grossed out by it, and we don't have to hear your bullshit.
> 
> It's win-win!



I agree, it's probably for the best. 

I don't go on foot fetish forums and tell people that naked feet make me a bit sick.


----------



## Melian (Mar 1, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> And begs the question "What in the hell is he doing on the Weight Board of Dimensions, if things like that make him ill?"



Yeah, my thoughts exactly.

Wouldn't you kind of EXPECT to see this topic come up??


----------



## Oirish (Mar 1, 2009)

For sure. There are plenty of various topics covered in these threads that someone should avoid if they anticipate it being something they are not interested in or that would be a turn off.


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Mar 1, 2009)

I think i am welcome to my opinion as you are, im not telling anyone i think they are gross, i am just saying i think it is gross is all. I am not publicly attacking anyone in how they feel or anything, i just find the thought of food n sex put together rather disgusting is all.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 1, 2009)

luv_lovehandles said:


> I think i am welcome to my opinion as you are, im not telling anyone i think they are gross, i am just saying i think it is gross is all. I am not publicly attacking anyone in how they feel or anything, i just find the thought of food n sex put together rather disgusting is all.



By telling us that the stuff that we do is gross, you are calling us gross.

Go elsewhere.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hole said:


> I once had chocolate syrup and whipped cream licked off me.





iluvitbig said:


> My gf uses honey, choco syrup, whip cream on mine.





S13Drifter said:


> a great game is blind fold you partner and then put wip cream, or honey or whatever you want and they have to try and find it, but can only use their mouth. :eat2:




I love licking chocolate syrup off a man.....I also love pouring beer or wine or any drink on him and licking it off. I won't tell you where I start and end.... 

I have heard of a honey flavored "love powder" that lovers can use to lick off of each other. It sounds interesting.....


----------



## luv_lovehandles (Mar 1, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> By telling us that the stuff that we do is gross, you are calling us gross.
> 
> Go elsewhere.



Hardly. I am saying i think its gross nothing else, n i dont plan on going elsewhere, if you want to contact a mod n have them sort it out that you can do, but i wont go elsewhere because some irritated person tells me too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2009)

luv_lovehandles said:


> Hardly. I am saying i think its gross nothing else, n i dont plan on going elsewhere, if you want to contact a mod n have them sort it out that you can do, but i wont go elsewhere because some irritated person tells me too.



luv_lovehandles, it is human nature for people to get angry and defensive when a group is talking enthusiastically about something they enjoy and one person chimes in that something is gross. If you feel you must pass judgement there is a nicer way to do so. 

Personally, I don't see a need to rain on their parade. If you don't appreciate the subject matter of a thread, it might be best not to continue to read it. That's certainly up to you, but don't begrudge people for being offended by your attitude. 

SoVerySoft
/moderator


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 2, 2009)

Ivy said:


> ...or sitting on a fella's face eating dessert while he eats you. i highly recommend this!



I'm interested in your movement and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## ladle (Mar 2, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> savory food is my preference... and i once ate a ham and mustard sandwhich while i was being taken from behind lol :smitten::smitten:
> 
> *it was pretty hot* :blush:



The sandwich or the sex?


----------



## palndrm (Feb 4, 2010)

Having been the guy in that situation before, all I can say is it is the most erotic sexual experience ever. Well, that and when she ate mousse from bowl while on all 4s


----------



## CPProp (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG I seem to have lead a sheltered life  or worked to much  which ever - theres a whole new world out there waiting for me which, Id never even contemplated - hope Ive not left it to late LOL


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 9, 2010)

luv_lovehandles said:


> i think i just threw up in my mouth a little... gross



oh yeah well I think lovehandles are gross.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................WITHOUT A NICE MERINGUE TOPPING TO EAT OFF OF THEM


----------



## palndrm (Feb 9, 2010)

Food and sex seem to wired into us..Freud was the first to connect the two when he described and defined the libido.


----------



## zeek1974 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello all. 
I have posted before about my wife and her weight gain as a result of her indulging me and eating while she is on top of me, and how it lead to her eating almost all the time during sex. She will straddle me, then hoist a huge plate of various things; Cake, Donuts, Brownies, Large stack of Pancakes, ect. :eat1:

It is without a doubt the sexiest thing when she does that, but she also often times will drink from 2 liter bottles for me, and on our anniversary last year, she downed 2 1/2 large bottles of wine. I know that is not something for everyone, but she had a blast, and was feeling really "frisky" after that that night, and ate more than she ever has before ((in 8 years she has gone from 140-360lbs)) and it is a true joy to watch her eat, and be holding her tummy as she moves while eating and feeling it get rock hard from all the food she puts in there. ((not to mention I also get 'rock hard' to be quite blunt))  If you ever have the chance to do this, I recommend it. I know I love it. :wubu:


----------



## LurkingBBW (Feb 14, 2010)

Zeek, 

You posted this on Dec 15, 2009: 

"Just wanted to relate how it feels to make love to a woman who eats while having sex with you.

When we got married, my wife only weighed about 150 lbs. (She went on LA wieghtwatchers before our wedding) In the almost 8 years we have been married, she has increased her weight to around 310-320 lbs."


So, today not even 7 weeks later she's 40 or 50 pounds heavier? And, you also mentioned that she started out at 150 and now it's 140? Hmm?? 

Sounds like a fantasy to me - a good one but, a fantasy nonetheless. Sorry.




zeek1974 said:


> Hello all.
> I have posted before about my wife and her weight gain as a result of her indulging me and eating while she is on top of me, and how it lead to her eating almost all the time during sex. She will straddle me, then hoist a huge plate of various things; Cake, Donuts, Brownies, Large stack of Pancakes, ect. :eat1:
> 
> It is without a doubt the sexiest thing when she does that, but she also often times will drink from 2 liter bottles for me, and on our anniversary last year, she downed 2 1/2 large bottles of wine. I know that is not something for everyone, but she had a blast, and was feeling really "frisky" after that that night, and ate more than she ever has before ((in 8 years she has gone from 140-360lbs)) and it is a true joy to watch her eat, and be holding her tummy as she moves while eating and feeling it get rock hard from all the food she puts in there. ((not to mention I also get 'rock hard' to be quite blunt))  If you ever have the chance to do this, I recommend it. I know I love it. :wubu:


----------



## zeek1974 (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, I guess it is a sin to write 140 instead of 150, guess I have to be perfect and not make a mistake. For that I am sorry, but regardless it is true. But for the record, she did go on LA WW before our wedding, and got down to between the two weights, so depending on the day I am talking, I may say 140, or I may say 150. Is that wrong? 

As for the other weight, When I made the first post when in Dec? She had told me she thought that is what she weighed, so I went by that, and she was wrong, we have sense gotten a scale from having to monitor our sons weight ((thyroid issues and he is only 3 now)) she weighed her self and realized that her clothes are much tighter for a reason that was because she found out she in fact weighs about 358-359, sorry but in my book that is close enough to say 360 lbs. 

We married in may of 2002, she was nearing 150, and now in Feb of 2010 weighs about 360 lbs. She loves to eat, she has a great body, and if you don't believe me, well as I nestle up to her huge breasts and large soft warm tummy tonight, I will tell her that she is in fact, my greatest and most sought after fantasy, she'll get a kick out of that. In turn, I hope you have a great night as well LurkingBBW.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 31, 2010)

Well I've used whipped cream, ice cream, and chocolate syrup...that's as far as I've went...:eat2:


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 31, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love licking chocolate syrup off a man.....I also love pouring beer or wine or any drink on him and licking it off. I won't tell you where I start and end....
> 
> I have heard of a honey flavored "love powder" that lovers can use to lick off of each other. It sounds interesting.....



I've used wine also..very erotic to me...yummy


----------



## Otter36 (Apr 2, 2010)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> If you ever get the chance...take it. I'm not talking about a stuffing session...I'm talking about being fed bite fulls of chocolate while getting it on...it is FANTASTIC! It's never much but I love the feeling of being fed....dunno way, maybe I'm weird, lol.



You are definitely not weird - one of the hotter things I've ever done is to feed a former g/f chocolate covered strawberries whilst getting it on - she went crazy and asked for more - anything that heightens the passion is great in my book!


----------



## Russell Williams (Apr 3, 2010)

How about if two people tell you to to elsewhere?

There are people who are grossed out by the thought of sex with fat women, there are people who are grossed out with the thought of sex with people of the opposite sex. Should they be welcome to post here?

Do you consider there to be any limits. Would you welcome posts from people who favor sex with ( well I guess that I should stop there before I risk being banned.)




luv_lovehandles said:


> Hardly. I am saying i think its gross nothing else, n i dont plan on going elsewhere, if you want to contact a mod n have them sort it out that you can do, but i wont go elsewhere because some irritated person tells me too.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 3, 2010)

Its called honey dust, and you can get a chocolate version but I don't recomend it. Have tried a few things, ie the usuals whipped cream, choc mousse, ice. But my all time favourite is warm melted chocolate, although if you do try this make sure a) you don't go overboard and b)you erm suck rather than just lick or you will make a huge mess. I think that it should be fun, and sexy so whatever makes you and the person you are with happy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Its called honey dust, and you can get a chocolate version but I don't recomend it. Have tried a few things, ie the usuals whipped cream, choc mousse, ice. But my all time favourite is warm melted chocolate, although if you do try this make sure a) you don't go overboard and b)you erm suck rather than just lick or you will make a huge mess. I think that it should be fun, and sexy so whatever makes you and the person you are with happy.



Lol, had to love this post....and how you think Lady  :bow:


----------



## Southpaw (Apr 5, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Oh my God this.
> 
> 
> I need to do this.



volunteers!:eat2:


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 12, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Yeah but how can you concentrate on the task at hand, um ,er, getting off, when you are eating?
> 
> Can you multi task Donni?



Feeding her by hand whilst in the act of sex? It not only CAN be done, I've done this. Talking dirty is a challenge, concentrating, thinking of what to say, and getting those words from brain to mouth is a challenge, feeding her; not as much. Of course the hottest thing I've done with a partner is watching her eat out of a pie tin with her hands while being taken. About halfway through, she picked the pan up and just shoved the pan in her face finishing the cheesecake with total abandon and NO hands. Being messy was half the turn-on
Rollhandler


----------



## Otter36 (Apr 15, 2010)

rollhandler said:


> Feeding her by hand whilst in the act of sex? It not only CAN be done, I've done this. Talking dirty is a challenge, concentrating, thinking of what to say, and getting those words from brain to mouth is a challenge, feeding her; not as much. Of course the hottest thing I've done with a partner is watching her eat out of a pie tin with her hands while being taken. About halfway through, she picked the pan up and just shoved the pan in her face finishing the cheesecake with total abandon and NO hands. Being messy was half the turn-on
> Rollhandler




That is SO hot.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 15, 2010)

Dulce De Leche Cheesecake and cow-girling up. :eat2::blush:


----------



## Otter36 (Apr 15, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Dulce De Leche Cheesecake and cow-girling up. :eat2::blush:



Nice mental image there!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

When i think of this thread, I think of the Seinfeld episode where George wants to eat a pastrami sandwhich and watch tv during sex.

Anyways i couldn't eat during sex. I think love should be between a man and a woman (or any other preference), not a man or a woman with a sandwhich. But if food and sex float your boat, then by all means include food. I was just adding my opinion.


----------



## pinuplola (Apr 25, 2010)

hot

i like to been fed, well stuffed, during forplay then eh have relations while eating more :eat2: i like fun stuff like reddiwhip and cake because being messy is fun (duh!) and it makes me feel like a piggy :blush:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 30, 2010)

pinuplola said:


> hot
> 
> i like to been fed, well stuffed, during forplay then eh have relations while eating more :eat2: i like fun stuff like reddiwhip and cake because being messy is fun (duh!) and it makes me feel like a piggy :blush:




this is pretty hot


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

itiswhatitis said:


> How many of you like to use food during sex? I tried it recently and I found that watching a naked BBW eat is very sexy to me. Do any of you like to use food during sex? Or eat naked for you partner.



Well, if I was feeling the feeling during sex, I would feed my girl cupcakes and food during sex as it is a turn-on to me when girls eat, not to mention girls eating naked.


----------

